# best mobile network in christchurch?



## salmonfella (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys just wondering what the best phone network or bill plan to get is? Gona be useing it for mostly calling back home (Ireland) and a bita texting and social networking thanks ross ..


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

No help with regards to networks but if you get a smart phone download the 'Whatsapp' app and tell your family & friends in Ireland to do the same. It uses the Internet but text become free!! Good luck with the move x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

salmonfella said:


> Hey guys just wondering what the best phone network or bill plan to get is? Gona be useing it for mostly calling back home (Ireland) and a bita texting and social networking thanks ross ..


Hey Ross,
There are only 3 networks in NZ and if you research them it's not a hard choice. NZ Telecom seems to be the worst reviews and most expensive. Vodafone seems to be way better but still expensive and then there's 2Degrees.
Wife and I have gone with 2Degrees using our smart phones (iPhone 4's). We bought the pay as u go microsim's when we still in UK over Internet and had them posted to us. Came with the numbers and $5 credit so we could tell our family/friends our new number straight away even b4 we left.
We've had no problems and swapped to monthly contract after a couple of weeks. Coverage isn't as good as the other two networks but very good in the places you want it to be good ie in the towns and cities. Call costs are half the price of the other networks $0.22 per min to ring home. The contract is also cheaper than UK. We pay $39 a month and get 1.1gb Internet and free minutes and texts to NZ mobiles and landlines - which isn't much use, but if you get the free apps the texts can be free


----------

